
This column will change your life: Helsinki Bus Station Theory - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/feb/23/change-life-helsinki-bus-station-theory
======
dalke
My experience with the Helsinki Bus Station is of wandering around the main
level looking for the bus to Porvoo. I finally gave up, and asked for help.
Turns out there's another floor lower down for the long distance buses.

There's probably a deep metaphor there. If I give a graduation speech I'll see
if I can figure it out. :)

